# Postpartum Depression?



## Isokeraunic (Apr 22, 2014)

My hedgehog Moriarty lost her second litter recently. The babies appeared to be born premature (both were far smaller than her first litter) and we believe she ate one of them and turned on the other by the second day. We separated her from the second one and attempted to bottle feed it, but it didn't make it. Neither baby was crying, and due to the low weight and her turning on them we believe there had to have been something wrong. Her first litter were six very healthy hoglets that she raised quite well.

She was skittish when the babies were first born and now that they both have passed she's undergone a complete personality change. Originally she was a hedgehog that was very easy to handle, eager to be held, and altogether extremely outgoing and friendly. She would cuddle with anyone in a heartbeat and due to all of this we'd commonly use her for educational presentations with children. She was a very, very sweet hog. Now she just seems depressed. She isn't aggressive, but whenever we try to handle her she just curls into a ball. No huffing, just the curling and the quills raised and criss-crossing. She's still eating, still drinking, and still running on the wheel. She just hides a lot now and doesn't seem to enjoy being handled. We've been trying to socialize her again, and small advances have happened. She's accepted treats while in the snuggle sack, a few days ago she went so far as to let me rub her cheek once or twice (again, in the snuggle sack). 

What can we do to help our poor girl?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would take her to the vet for a check up. She could have something wrong from the birth or something that caused her to go into premature labour. A change in behavior can often be the first sign of illness.


----------



## Isokeraunic (Apr 22, 2014)

I took her to the vet and they basically told me to just give her more time. He asked if I'd considered putting something small and hoglet sized in the cage with her so she could mother it, but I'm not certain what might act as a good surrogate? He didn't think there was anything wrong if I wasn't seeing chunks or blood in her urine, and I've seen neither in the bedding.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Look at soft baby toys perhaps? They'd be pretty safe for hedgehogs. Hope she cheers up.


----------

